# Just a hello...



## nancya (Apr 30, 2001)

I disappeared again but this time I have a good excuse...I fell 11/04 and have been hospitalized ever since. Tore all the ligaments in my knee and the popiteal (sp?) artery. It has been a long road to rehab and it will be another couple months before the surgeons will reconstruct the knee.

I only have limited access to a computer but I wanted to say hi and wish everyone here happy holidays! 

Nancy


----------



## leo r. (Nov 10, 2001)

Nancy, i`m sorry to hear about your accident,i hope you make a speedy recovery,Leo.


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

I am so sorry Nancy. I hope you will be home and on your feet soon. 

I was just thinking about you the other day, wondering where you were. It's nice to hear from you.




P.S. I know you can't wait to be on your feet again but be very careful in physiotheraphy, don't push yourself too hard.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

I agree with Isa- take it easy. What a nasty tear! It must have been one heckuva fall, Nancy. We miss you, so get better soon.


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Dearest Nancy,

Sending you lots of good vibes........

Take your time.

AML
cc


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

Dear Nancy,

Bummer! Hope you're (literally) back on your feet soon.

Take care.


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Nancy,
How the heck did you fall? I hope that you're feeling better soon. 
Michelle


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

What a nightmare! And hospital food for sooo long. oh nancy, good luck with surgery.


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Jeez Nancy! Never one to do anything half assed huh?!? Couldn't just twist your knee? I hope it all works out well for you in the long run. 
A word of advice however, don't skimp on your rehab, I did on mine when I had a knee injury and it made things that much worse.
Take care of yourself.


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

Godspeed on your full recovery. We'll be thinking of you.
-Jim


----------



## nancya (Apr 30, 2001)

Thank you all so much! What a warm place this community is!

No Chrose...I never do things half way. They thought I would lose the leg but not only do I still have it but it still works. Just not weight bearing until after reconstructing my knee.

Momo...I slipped on some ice. The image of going down with my leg bending.....urf. Let's just say I wish I didn't remember.

I am not one who is very good at taking it easy. Now that I can move about again I'm rolling or hopping around most of the day. I work very hard in rehab cause I really, really want to keep the function I still have.

Thanks for all the good vibes ( :chef: ), positive energy, healing thoughts, prayers and anything else coming my way....I figure it all helps.

BTW, Isa...last I heard you were having your own problems...are you all better now??? I sure hope so!

Mouts!

Nancy


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

I'm better nancy thank you. There are still tests to be run to but it can wait until January. 


Do you know when you'll be out of the hospital??



Take care!


----------



## chefboy2160 (Oct 13, 2001)

Nancy , so good to see you back in action ! What a nasty fall it must have been but mother earth must have more plans to use your kind heart and soul , so just follow chroses advice and rehab properly. I only wish you could have been stuck in my hospital were I do the food . But then again Im sure to have spoiled ya cause my hospital food rocks . Your friend in food ....................................Douglas


----------



## nancya (Apr 30, 2001)

Well...Dang! Why didn't I think of getting transferred over there? Man....You can't have it any better than to have an in with dietary...

You ever consider moving to Wyoming?

N


----------

